# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Legit or Fake Nile Sust Amps?

## Lethalius

I will attach two close up images of a nile sust amp that I received recently. The batch numbers are 97175 and 97169. 

I am on week 3 of 1g/wk of these amps and I have not noticed any weight gain or strength increases. Normally by now on sust I would have seen some bodyweight increase and especially strength increase, so I am suspecting this stuff is either fake or very weak. 

What is your take in view of the amp: is it real or fake Nile Sust?

Thanks,
Lethalius

----------


## Lethalius

Today I had a pretty intense workout and veins were flying, so making it harder to tell if real or fake. But I have definitely had much better sustanon before.

----------


## sevenmann

Ok, so you've taken 3 or 4 shots . . . any acne on shoulders or back? Nuts should be just starting to tighten or shrink if its real. If strength has gone up the slightest then it could contain testosterone also look at the vials for consistency of colour and quantity

----------


## wwarrior

if its same as mine which it loos then i reckon its low on test but contains some
are they filled unevenly if ya put them all out in aline ,mine were

----------


## sevenmann

wow.....warrior you were taking a risk taking those vials that were all filled unevenly

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Niles are very common that all sizes are off.

----------


## anabolic1979

looks a little funny to me niles r counterfeited alot

----------

